# Teichneubau am Hang !!!



## mike77 (13. Aug. 2008)

Hallo erstmal,

ich stell mich mal kurz vor, 

Mike, 30 Jahre aus Königswinter.

So ich plane schonm seid längeren an meinen Gartenteich.

Größe ca. 4,50m x 5,50m und die Hälfte des teiches mit einer Tiefe von 1,20 - 1,50m.
Ich habe einen Laguna Skimmerfilter günstig bekommen und werde diesen verwenden und noch genügend Pflanzen in den Teich einbringen.

Da ich aber aufgrund der Hanglage einen Höhenunterschied von ca. 60 cm auf 4m länge hab, dachte ich mir einen Teil des Teiches mit zwei Lagen Pflanzsteinen (eingemörtelt und verfüllt mit Mörtel), quasi ein bissl Hochteich, um so die Höhe auszugleichen.
Die sichtbaren Stellen der Pflanzsteine möchte ich mit Holz verkleiden.

Wie sieht das bei den Steinen mit Frost aus??? Halten die Steine den Wasserdruck?? DIe Wasserhöhe bei den Steinen beträgt ca. 40-45 cm. 

Zur Erklärung:

Da wo die roten Linien sind sollen die Pflanzsteine gesetzt werden. Pro Linie eine Reihe Steine. 
Grün - Tiefzone mind. 1,20 wenn möglich 1,60m (Lehmboden, bricht nix ein)
Gelb - Flachwasserzone für die Pflanzen
Blau - Steingarten rundherum
Schwarz - Laguna Skimmerfilter
türkis - durchmesser 3,5m
lila - durchmesser 4m

Ist das durchdacht?? Bodenablauf dacht ich nich in der Tiefenzone!?!

Hat da jemand Erfahrung und kann Tipps geben??


MFG Mike





Foto


----------



## mike77 (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichneubau am Hang !!!*

Ich Vergaß   

Es sollen vielleicht max. 3 Karpfen darin Ihr zu Hause finden!! 

MFG


----------



## Annett (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichneubau am Hang !!!*

Hallo Mike,

zwei Seiten würde ich auf komplett flach auslaufen lassen oder alles von innen mit einer dickeren Schicht Styrodur polstern. Sonst bekommst Du wirklich Probleme mit dem Eisdruck. Siehe auch hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=185286#post185286
D.h. gegenüber einer senkrechten Seite sollte möglichst eine flache liegen. Dadurch kann sich das Eis herausschieben=ausdehnen und läßt Dir die andere Seite in Ruhe.

Die Steine würde ich zusätzlich auf ein Fundament stellen und mit Moniereisen stabilisieren.
Wenn Du die Steine eh verkleiden willst - vielleicht sind Betonschalungssteine die günstigere Lösung? Damit wird die Wand auch gleich gerade. 

Warum soll der Bodenablauf nicht in die Tiefzone?


----------



## mike77 (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichneubau am Hang !!!*

Danke,

das mit dem Eis dachte ich mir schon, hab da an eine 5mm dicken Bautenschutzmatte aus Gummi gedacht der aufbau wo das Eis dann gegen drückt währe von außen zur Wand hin so: 

Ufermatte von Naturagart, Folie, Fleece, Bautenschutzmatte, Wand

Ist das so OK??


Ansonsten werde ich heute die Steine holen und Schotter für das Fundament und morgen anfangen die Mauer zu ziehen.


MFG Mike


----------



## Annett (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichneubau am Hang !!!*

Hallo Mike,

ich kann Dir nicht garantieren, dass das so ok ist. 5mm + Ufermatte + Vlies ist voraussichtlich immer noch zu wenig. 
http://www.wasser.de/aktuell/forum/index.pl?job=thema&tnr=100000000001563
An dieser Stelle Deiner Planung ist es m.M.n. das Beste, Du wendet Dich an einen Bauingenieur Deines Vertrauens. 

Die Alternative wäre, den Teich im Winter per Heizung eisfrei zu halten.


----------



## mike77 (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichneubau am Hang !!!*

Hmm   

Wie hoch sind die Kosten für eine Teicheizung???


----------



## koiundteich (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichneubau am Hang !!!*

Hallo mike77,
machen Sie sich keine Sorgen um die Haltbarkeit. Ich habe auf diese Weise meine Teiche gebaut 2 Stück jeweils 35000 ltr. 50 cm aus dem Boden, der älteste steht seit über 10 Jahren und ist nicht verrutsch, auch eine normale Lage Vlies 300 gramm reicht völlig aus, lassen Sie hier nicht verrückt machen mit Eisen - Architekt oder Fundament. Meine Pflanzkübel stehen auf gewachsenem Boden also nicht aufgelockertem Boden und sind schnurgerade und keiner ist verschoben und sie sind nur mit Mutterboden gefüllt. Es ist kein Zufallsprodukt, denn auf diese Weise habe ich schon einige Teiche gebaut und nicht eine Reklamtion erhalten.
mit freundlichen Grüßen aus dem Münsterland
Koi & Teich


----------



## mike77 (16. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichneubau am Hang !!!*

So mal nen paar Pics vom Anfang!!

MFG


----------



## Wuzzel (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichneubau am Hang !!!*

Hallo, 

bei einer Teichheizung würde ich bedenken, das die Preise für Energie nicht wieder sinken werden, wenn es eben geht also drauf verzichten. Zumal bedeutet eine Teichheizung auch, den Teich im Winter abzudecken um Energie zu sparen. Allein das würde mir optisch schon auf den Keks gehen. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## mike77 (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichneubau am Hang !!!*

Moin,

hab mir was überlegt :smoki :smoki 

Wenn ich das jeweils gegenüberliegende Ufer in einer kleinen Steinschüttung auslaufen lasse dann könnte sich das Eis ja da rauf schieben !?! Oder??  

Es ist übrigens alles schön grade geworden: Höhentoleranz auf 4,50m ca. 4 mm 

Schönen Sonntag


----------



## mike77 (24. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichneubau am Hang !!!*

So, da ich jetzt zu Buddeln übergehen werde jetzt meine Frage wo ein kleiner Pflanzenfilter am Bestens hinpasst!?!


Version 1

1  ca. 4,50 m
2  ca. 2,20 m
3  ca. 1,50 m
4  ca. 4,30 m

Der Pflanzenfilter soll maximal bepflanzt werden und ist soll durch eine Steinpackung etwas abgetrennt sein.

Der BA ist in der Tiefenzone und soll nach einem kleinen Vortex in den Pflanzenfilter laufen.
Der Skimmerfilter soll paralell laufen und ein Wasserspiel betreiben.

 

ODER

 

Version 2

- braune Linie ist eine Steinpackung (abgetrennt)
- rote x ist zulauf aus dem BA
- schwarze X BA



Welche Version macht mehr Sinn??

Ich würde zu Version 2 Tendieren.

Wie gesagt der Fischbesatz soll sich auf max. 3 __ Schuppenkarpfen begrenzen!!!

Über Infos währe ich Dankbar!!!

 

MFG MikeFoto Foto


----------



## platsch (24. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichneubau am Hang !!!*

Hallo Mike.

Ich habe vor 16 Jahren meinen zweiten Teich ebenfalls am Hang angelegt. Höhenunterschied sind ziemlich genau 1 Meter.

Der Stabilität wegen habe ich den Aushub dazu verwendet, sozusagen eine Art Deich oder auch Damm zu bauen. Daraus ergab sich automatisch, das die Flachwasserzone wie in Version 2 am Damm plaziert war.

Da ich allerdings überhaupt keine Steine für den Damm benutzte und das Erdreich lediglich mit meinem Körpergewicht verdichtete sackte der Damm innerhalb von 10 Jahren um etwa 8-10 cm ab.

Eventl. könntest Du ja deinen Aushub noch gegen deine Mauer schütten, was den Frostschutz für den Teich erhöht?!?!? Nur so 'ne Idee.

Gruß Guido


----------

